# identify my betta



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is my first post besides the introduction. I was told to post my pic here to see what kind of betta I really purchased.


----------



## Bettatastic (Jun 20, 2012)

It looks to be a male young plakat. Color wise I'd say chocolate or maybe Mustard gas. And welcome!


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply petsmart was selling him as a dragon scale


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Male PK. My DS PK has a small shimmer to him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

mustard gas plakat. He is GORGEOUS! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pk ds pk wow don't know what that means lol sorry newby and thanks for the replays again now I can tell everyone what kinda betta I have


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is a little beauty!! Definitely Plakat and I love them!!! Welcome!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He is a good looking guy. I wish that is my betta


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I got a betta labeled a "Dragon Scale" at Petsmart last week. I assume he is a male plakat too?

Stump26 Welcome! Your little guy is very cute!


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

stump26 said:


> Pk ds pk wow don't know what that means lol sorry newby and thanks for the replays again now I can tell everyone what kinda betta I have


PK = Plakat
DS PK = Dragonscale Plakat

And to help you out with future reference (if I'm wrong on any of these, someone please correct me!):
DT = Doubletail
HM = Halfmoon
CT = Crowntail
VT = Veiltail

a lot of these can be mixed as well, like a HMPK is a Halfmoon Plakat, or a DTCT is a Doubletail Crowntail. There's more of these little acronyms, I know, but I can't remember what they are off the top of my head.


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to answer my newb questions


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LittleWatty said:


> PK = Plakat
> DS PK = Dragonscale Plakat
> 
> And to help you out with future reference (if I'm wrong on any of these, someone please correct me!):
> ...


I always get confused with the DT. Is it Double tail or delta tail? xD


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I always get confused with the DT. Is it Double tail or delta tail? xD


I did too for the longest time, but I'm 90% sure its Double, not Delta


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there a sticky or info page for acronyms?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

stump26 said:


> Is there a sticky or info page for acronyms?


I don't think there is one yet. A few weeks ago someone was trying to compile one together with ALL the acronyms we use here... Idk what happened to that plan...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Acronyms would be nice for newbies. I think this fish is a dragonscale chocolate plakat. The pic is to dark for me though. Does his coloring in his tail look like a brown/yellow?

I have seen DT refer to Double and Delta's


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

It kinda changes with light in bright light it's yellow brown and in darker light it has a pinkish tint it's odd


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Deltas are DeT... Doubltails are DT


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never seen it DeT that makes more sense though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Metallic chocolate or metallic dark body bi color. Very nice boy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not all the plakats at Petsmart are dragon scales. I think they have dragonscale crowntails now. I have 3 plakats from Petsmart and only 1 is a true dragon. He's also a mustard gas.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I almost bought a DS CT but Bazooka Joe was so fiesty lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Dragonscale


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a copper plakat once labeled as a dragon. Basically a three dollar fish for 8 dollars before I learned to tell them apart. :/ Good thing I like coppers.


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Man I never knew there was so many different types and colors of betta


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

endless almost


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

And breeders are creating more


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there any true blood lines that make bettas more valuable like dogs and their pedigree


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

yes


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really no. Well some breeders breed only show betta's


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

there actually are show wining lines... and I am trying to become a show winning breeder... with two of my carefully selected show quality pairs


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks alot like one of mine; i also got him at Petsmart and he too was labeled a dragonscale. In better lighting his dragon scales will be tourquoise.


----------



## stump26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah he looks a lot like yours


----------

